# Question about landlord paying for launderette



## pixiebean22 (7 Jul 2010)

I am renting a house and on saturday the washing machine broke for the second time in about 2 months.  It flooded the kitchen and has obviously been out of action since.  It took my landlord 4 days to reply to any message I sent him regarding this (he claimed his phone died or some rubbish, he is without a doubt the worst landlord I've ever had, he shouldn't even be renting the place out).  Basically I'm wondering where I stand as regards him paying to have my clothes laundered (as I need clothes for work etc).  I'm pretty sure the washing machine will now have to be replaced, he is coming tonight with some plumber fella to have a look but sure it could be next week by the time it's fixed or a new machine is sorted.

Basically, I would have to take a taxi (as I don't drive and would have to get 2 different buses to nearest launderette) to and from the launderette plus doing the washing itself.  Where would I stand as regards getting him to pay for this?  As far as I'm concerned I believe he is responsible but just wondering if anyone has any thoughts on this.  I'm not trying to screw my landlord out of money by the way but I do need clothes for work.


----------



## aristotle (7 Jul 2010)

Yes you are trying to screw the landlord out of money. Look this stuff happens from time to time, just as much as the landlord has to deal with genuine wear and tear (things break down occasionally) you too have to deal with it. You can always wash your clothes in the sink you know, its what people used to do before there were washing machines.

If you are not happy you can always move out. Granted the landlord taking 4 days to respond is a long time but maybe he was telling the truth. Either way he is getting a plumber to fix it, what more can he do?


----------



## pixiebean22 (7 Jul 2010)

I'm not trying to screw him out of money.  I pay my rent on time every single month and the house has basically been falling apart around me.

Last time the washing machine broke it took him two weeks to fix it.  It also took him two weeks to get the toilet fixed when that broke.

And no, he wasn't telling the truth about his phone dying, he has two phones, I have the number for one of them which he conveniently ALWAYS has turned off and I mean always, anytime I ring it it's off and it takes him days to respond.


----------



## aristotle (7 Jul 2010)

So just move out?

If the TV broke would you expect him to pay for a cinema ticket?


----------



## aristotle (7 Jul 2010)

Ok I didnt mean to start at tit-for-tat arguement, yeah maybe my comment was a bit flippant. Ignore it so.

But anyways, my other points are still relevant which you haven't answered.


----------



## Towger (7 Jul 2010)

pixiebean22 said:


> the house has basically been falling apart around me.


 
Thats what houses do. It would be no different if you owned the house, except it would be you paying for the plumber/new machine.


----------



## pixiebean22 (7 Jul 2010)

What other points?


----------



## pixiebean22 (7 Jul 2010)

Towger said:


> Thats what houses do. It would be no different if you owned the house, except it would be you paying for the plumber/new machine.


 
It's a lot different than if I owned the house.  Landlords have a responsibility to their tenants to keep things in working order or am I just expecting too much for my rent?


----------



## aristotle (7 Jul 2010)

1) You can always move out?

2) Washing machines break down, thats life, the landlord has to deal with wear and tear and so do tenants. Do your washing in the meantime by hand?

3) Do you not think its a bit remarkable to be looking for your landlord to pay you for taxis and laundrette expenses while he is getting the washing machine fixed? I gave the example of a tv breaking down, would you expect him to pay for a cinema ticket as replacement entertainment while the TV is getting fixed?


----------



## pixiebean22 (7 Jul 2010)

I am in the process of finding somewhere new to live.  Thanks for your concern.

Considering the last time the machine broke it took two weeks for him to get it fixed, should I then have to do all my washing by hand for two weeks?

A tv is a frivolous expense, of course I wouldn't expect my landlord to pay for a cinema ticket don't be so ridiculous.  A washing machine is an essential item in my opinion, much the same as a fridge or an oven.


----------



## aristotle (7 Jul 2010)

Sure look, moving out is the best option if you are not happy with the landlord. You won't get any joy trying to get money from the landlord for the washing machine breaking down.


----------



## Complainer (7 Jul 2010)

Pixie - you're getting slightly one-sided advice here. Certainly you should be considering other accomodation for the longer term.

In the short term, it is not unreasonable for you to be covered for your out of pocket costs. The taxis sounds a bit OTT mind you. Is there really no laundry within walking distance of your home or your workplace?


----------



## pixiebean22 (7 Jul 2010)

I've been looking a few weeks now.  I have a dog so need a house rather than an apartment so it's a bit more difficult but I have a viewing tomorrow which seems promising judging by the photos (just hoping they're not too misleading).

Yes, a taxi does seem OTT I'm sure but honestly there is no launderette within walking distance of my house, the closest is 2 20 minute bus journeys away or about an hour and a half walk (without big bags of clothes).  I am honestly not trying to screw my landlord out of money but I just don't understand why anyone would think it's unreasonable to expect him to pay for the launderette at least.  In fairness he could get the machine fixed tomorrow which would be great but considering it took him two weeks to get the finger out the last time then I expect the same sort of timescale this time.


----------



## Papercut (7 Jul 2010)

When your landlord comes tonight ask him for a lift to the launderette or to pick you up earlier tomorrow to do so.

He might find it strange that you have so few items of clothing, but that's your own business. He might then suggest that he will pay for a weeks laundry to be done. It can't be much more than a couple of loads, so won't cost that much.

Edit: How come you have big bags of clothes if the washing machine only broke down on Saturday?


----------



## ariidae (7 Jul 2010)

Hi pixiebean,

I am very surprised at these replies. Your landlord has contracted to provide you with a place to rent. You contracted with him to rent this particular place because it had facilities which you need such as a washing machine, and for example, a microwave, garden etc... You could have rented somewhere else which would have been cheaper but maybe doesn't have a washing machine.

You have now had to incur additional costs due to the faculties provided by the landlord not working. I would email him with a copy of all the receipts and ask to be refunded.


----------



## pixiebean22 (7 Jul 2010)

thank you ariidae, finally making some sense of this.

Anyway, this thread is getting a bit ridiculous with people questioning the amount of washing I do....  Hopefully the viewing tomorrow will go well and I can get out of the place.  Thanks for all the helpful replies.


----------



## chrisboy (7 Jul 2010)

pixiebean22 said:


> thank you ariidae, finally making some sense of this.



More like someone gave you the answer you wanted to hear..


----------



## pixiebean22 (7 Jul 2010)

chrisboy said:


> More like someone gave you the answer you wanted to hear..


 
how is that contributing to the topic?


----------



## rackham (7 Jul 2010)

Hiya pixiebean22. 

I totally agree with ariidae. I registered just to write on this thread as I was shocked at the ridiculous replies you are receiving for others.

You are paying rent for a place that includes a washing machine, if the washing machine does not work they should either fix it ASAP or make alternative arragements for you to be able to sort your stuff. 

Landlords (like mine also) who just faff around and dont bother sorting stuff are such a waste of time and a great annoyence.

Im just off to the laundrette now to pick up my washing which has been stuck in my broken washing machine for the last few days!

Good luck!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Jul 2010)

that's all we have time for...


----------

